# Looking to Purchase a board / bindings



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a heads up from someone who's been in snowboarding for 8 or so years, which really isnt that much, but enough to know that company prejudice is usually pointless. I tell people all the time, "Hate gear, not companies". I'm not saying you don't have a good reason for hating Burton, its just most people hate them cause it makes them sound "core", which is dumb.

Anyway, to answer your question, with your stipulation:
Boards:
Neversummer SL-R 
Bataleon Riot
K2 Jibpan 
Capita Stairmaster Extreme
K2 Believer


Bindings:
Rome 390's 
Union Forces
K2 Formulas
Ride Beta MVMNTs

Everything is in order of my preference. If you have any other questions, just ask.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Yea I understand hating on a company isn't good and believe me I'm not. It's just my last board was a Burton and my friend went through the trouble of buying entirely burton gear, binding board boots jacket hat pants shirts everything... I wanna be different. I was looking for something either Ride K2 Flow or some other company I don't know of yet.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Also to add to the all-mountain boards:

Ride DH
Rome Agent

All aforementioned bindings are good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Boards:
Rome Agent
Rome Graft

Bindings:
rome 390s

I recommend rome because its the only company I know of that makes amazing park boards and that can do all mountain. You can try lib tech for boards as well just do some research on the site they make boards for everything. The rome 390s are amazing bindings and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Lazy Bear (Oct 5, 2008)

Recommendation:

Board: Dupraz Trader 165

Bindings: Flow or K2 Cinch


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Remember, the OP wants a board that is mainly for all mountain but can still slay the park. The DH and the Graft would be more for someone who wants a park board that they can take to the mountain. I would throw in the Rome Agent though, good call on that. If you really want to be different, the three you will see the least on the the mountain, in order of most scarce to least scarce would be: Bataleon Riot, Stairmaster Extreme, Neversummer SL-R.


----------

